# DynDasE - A dragon from outer space >A<



## DynDasE (Aug 31, 2008)

DynDasE - A dragon from outer space >A< (Add newer Version of my Fursona!)

Age : 21
Species : Outer space Dragon
Height : 6'8 (not real , just 6'0'' Actally)
Weight : 305 lbs (seriously real lol)
Historty : Comes from the planet of GnarGnarl , just for visiting interesting restaurant in this planet . Sometimes encountered with Earth Defend Force. LOL

Appearance : (Drawn by myself , unfinished , currently correcting the picture)






Personality : Generous , kind , cute and honest , but far too much stubborn and can be ealisy get angry.

Interesting : Painting , Drawing , Anything in Chibi version,and Playing musical game.

Skills : I can shoot a plasma beam from my tail and fly with plasma wing (just like V2 or Destiny Gundam LOL ) . The Crystals on his body are the plasma generator , recharged upon time , and shining when fully charged.
My Finisher is a 8 ways plasma blasts from the sky , the ray will trackdown a target as a homing missile. When all 8 plasma blasts rejoin together , they will explode.

Weakness : Can't shoot any plasma in a water , eyeglasses.

Like : Eating and  drawing.

Dislike : Someone who pretend to like me...

Favorite Food : Sushi  & Meat.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 31, 2008)

u dont like untrue people, damn, then we cant be friends, im a shapeshifter, my existance is a lie.


----------



## DynDasE (Aug 31, 2008)

darkdy50 said:


> u dont like untrue people, damn, then we cant be friends, im a shapeshifter, my existance is a lie.



Sorry , I did not suppose to mean like that. T_T (my English is not good.)
I'll change it into I don't like someone who pretend to like me..

Forgive me please..


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 31, 2008)

its ok, its just that i lie alot, so... but i never lie about likeing people.


----------



## DynDasE (Sep 6, 2008)

My next Fursona Form >3<
Wanna know how it looks?
Currently on designing state ><


----------



## DynDasE (Sep 24, 2008)

My Newest Fursona Design! >3<


----------



## Telnac (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks sweet!  I wish I had even a hair of artistic talent.  I can spin a good tale, but I'd screw up stick men if I tried to draw some!


----------



## DynDasE (Oct 5, 2008)

> Looks sweet! I wish I had even a hair of artistic talent. I can spin a good tale, but I'd screw up stick men if I tried to draw some!


Thank you very much >3< , and this is my Super Chibi version!





Inking In Progress...

Translate - Somebody hug me please! >A<


----------



## Althea (Oct 5, 2008)

he's very adorable and awesome ^^ I hope he likes cats


----------



## DynDasE (Oct 28, 2008)

Colored Version Complete! ^__^


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 29, 2008)

lol!

He looks pretty kickass!

I bet I am the 100th gut to say this, but...you know that he looks like SpaceGodzilla, right?


----------



## DynDasE (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep , some of my friends said too.. , but I think he looks like Nagas instead.(Japanese Manga , don't know the exact english version's name... "Legend of the Dragon"?)

He comes from the planet in my fiction which I've been working for a long time.
He won't be in the fiction , just same species , another character will take his place in the story.. >3<


----------

